# new and pregnancy test tomorrow! *



## Rebecca247 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi everyone!  I realize this is a little late in the game but I only just found these boards last week and have just been lurking since yesterday when I finally decided to register and take full advantage of this wonderful site.  SO, tomorrow my DH and I get the results of our pregnancy test after the 10 longest days of my life!  We did ICSI since my husband has azoospermia due perhaps to bouts of measles AND mumps as an early teenager.  After a successful TESE and egg retrieval though, on this (our 2nd) ICSI attempt, we got 8 fertilized eggs, 3 grade 1.  1 was put back in, and 6 were able to be frozen.  On our first ICSI try, only one of 11 eggs were fertilized because my hubbie's sperm didn't thaw well after being frozen.  The one fertilized egg stayed at one cell until day 3 and although my doctor warned me of the improbability we went ahead with the ET, hoping for a miracle.  Of course, we got a BFN but it was worth a shot.  This time around the used fresh sperm with MUCH better results.  I just hope tomorrow we get good news.  I don't dare hope to be so lucky on our  first "real" attempt, but can't help dreaming...if we get another BFN then we're booking a trip to Hawaii to give ourselves a break after a rough past couple of months and then we'll try our first ever FET.


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Rebecca247

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF it really is an absolutely fab site.  Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow sending lots of     and hope that you'll be posting a BFP.

Anand xxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya Rebecca

Welcome to FF, this is a great site with lots of lovely friends to chat to, as im sure you'l find out. 

Wishing you lots of luck for a positive result tomorrow.

Looking forward to seeing you around the boards.

Love Sanjo xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Rebecca 

Just wanted to send lots of         for tomorrow

Emma x


----------



## Rebecca247 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you both so much!  It feels so good to have the well-wishes!  This IS a terrific site!


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Rebecca

Remember to post tomorrow to let us know!   

Are you keeping yourself busy trying not to think about tomorrow too much?  If your looking for something to do ive a pile of ironing  

Sanjo x


----------



## Rebecca247 (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, hahaha!  That is so funny!  I attacked a pile of laundry this afternoon that I have been avoiding these past 2 weeks.  I also baked hubbie a Bday cake.  How crazy is this?  His Bday is the same day as our pregnancy test. Could possibly be a great prezzie for him tomorrow!


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh that would be lovely for him - a positive result i mean not a cake! (if your baking is anything like mine) Only joking!


----------



## Klosie Girl (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi
Just wanted to wish you both loads of luck for tomorrow honey.I know you don't think that it will work on your 1st real attempt, but actually quite a lot do (me included)

Miracles do happen.      

Lisa  
xxxxx


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Rebecca,

Just sent you some bubble cuddles and  some    for tomorrow sweetie 
babydust to you    

Wendy K


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck for tomorrow too, I've got everything crossed for you!!

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Just wanted to wish you all the best for testing tomorrow and a happy birthday to your DH!

Good luck hun!

Sparkles xx*


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

just wanted to welcome you an send you loads of   
for tomorrow 
vikki75


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship 

Good luck for 2moro hun and i hope you achieve your BFP   

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hiya Rebecca and welcome to FF... They are lovely ladies here ..... GOOD LUCK for tomorra and Happy birthday to your DH              

love Kim xxx*


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Rebecca, welcoem to Fertility Friends. 

Better late than never! Well done on surviving the 2ww so far. Just one more sleep - not that there'll be much sleepign I imagine. 

Here's a few useful links for you:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck for the big test tomorrow. Here's hoping for a BFP  

C~x


----------



## Rebecca247 (Jan 28, 2008)

HUbbie and I just got back from the hospital and made the round of phone calls to relay the good news.  I was so surprised.  I was really doubtful that I was pregnant so it was just such a pleasant surprise!  Thank you to everyone for the well-wishes and   !!!  It made me feel so much better last night and who knows...


----------



## Anand (Nov 29, 2007)

Rebecca247 

Congrats on your   that's really fab news -    

Anand xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations!!  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Angel15 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Rebecca

Congratulations to you and DH - fantastic news.



Angel xx


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

HUGEST   to you and your DH on your   !! You must be completely over the moon! 

 to your DH too...what an AMAZING birthday pressie!

Here's wishing you a happy and health pregnancy!

Bok xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya

CONGRATULATIONS     

What a great present for you hubby too.

Take care

Love Sandra xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya...

CONGRATULATIONS on your   

Enjoy the next 8 months...
Good luck
Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Klosie Girl (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Rebecca,
CONGRATULATIONS
Just wanted to say what fantastic news you must both be over the moon. Best wishes for a happy & healthy 8 months  

Lisa
xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Congratulations on your


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw that's fab! 

Have a happy and healthy 8 more months and a lifetime of memories beyond. 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Congratulations on your BFP.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats     wishing you a smooth and healthy 9 months 

Em x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZC%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F28%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








to the both of you hope you have a happy healthy pg wish you all the best in the future hun 
vikki xx


----------



## Trow (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, I am testing on Saturday so you are one day ahead of me............lets hope its success all round


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello

Just want to say welcome to fertility friends and Huuuuuuge Congratulations on your BFP, what a lovely birthday present for your dh.  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Rebecca  
Better late than never Joining - as your experiences will almost certainly help another member 

Wednesday Nights is Newbie night in the Chatroom too
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFORMATION

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------

